# "Annie" is baseball slang for a female fan



## aj47 (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi, I'm astroannie.  Fan of the Astros even in their darkest days.

I write poetry about baseball mostly, but other things sometimes.  One of my poems was published in the most recent issue of _Spitball_ magazine, the only consistent market for baseball poetry.

I've written a few short stories as well.

I have five kids -- two at home and three on the road.  I've been married to this husband for 20 but did five years of time with a guy I refer to as "the Defendant" because of something my attorney said about depersonalization that become a family joke.

I'm a member of a couple poetry forums but I want to get better, not get pats on the back or karma for achieving mediocrity.


----------



## garza (Aug 26, 2011)

Hello Astroannie. Be sure to check out the Poetry Challenge underway now. The theme is sports. You should be a 'natural'.


----------



## aj47 (Aug 26, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## candid petunia (Aug 27, 2011)

Hi Annie. Welcome to WF.


----------



## rundahl (Aug 27, 2011)

Hi Astro Annie. I went to the same grade school and high school as a past player for the Astros. Catcher Scott Servais. A Previous professor of mine was a big baseball fan. Wrote his doctoral thesis on Baseball. Although I can't count myself as an avid fan I will confess that the sport is a relaxing change from just about anything nowadays. It has a sense of order to it and a slow easiness that makes you feel like time has stopped just long enough for you to catch your breath. Welcome.


----------



## Jinxi (Aug 27, 2011)

Welcome to WF Annie :hi:


----------



## Nickie (Aug 27, 2011)

Welcome to the forums, Astroannie.



Nickie


----------



## aj47 (Aug 27, 2011)

Thank you all for the warm welcome. I remember Servais.  I have the blue and gold cookbook with some of his recipes.


----------

